# Today is 30 Days since she tried to kill herself



## mwdbuckeye (Jan 17, 2010)

My wife of 24 years tried to kill herself again 30 days ago. She officially informed me today that she is not planning on coming back. All of the work and reading and praying was not going to help. She has prayed for happiness and she said she has found it without me. She said she spoke to the elders (Who is that) at the new church she is now going to and they agreed that she should divorce. I have never heard of a church recommending that a couple get a divorce; at least not until they went through some kind of counseling together and gave it a try. I tried to quote her some scripture in the bible about not getting a divorce. Of course it didnt help. She uses Matthew 19 as her defense for getting a divorce. If you have read my previous blogs you will have a better idea of my life. God I believe has been giving me signs that we may still get together again, but she says we are on different paths and it just me trying to control her still. If your spouse cheats on you repeated times and you try and be a bigger man and stay; especially if you think your doing it for the greater good. Think long and hard and read my story. Feeling like crawling in a hole in Columbus


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

mwdbuckeye said:


> My wife of 24 years tried to kill herself again 30 days ago.





mwdbuckeye said:


> She has prayed for happiness and she said she has found it without me. She said she spoke to the elders (Who is that) at the new church she is now going to and they agreed that she should divorce.





mwdbuckeye said:


> She uses Matthew 19 as her defense for getting a divorce.





mwdbuckeye said:


> If your spouse cheats on you repeated times and you try and be a bigger man and stay


I really need to read you other post to get a better understanding of your situation. However, there are four statements which stand out on this post. What religious denomination does your wife belong to? Something doesn't sound right to me. She tried to commit suicide, yet claims to be highly religious. Is she picking and choosing which scriptures she wants to follow?

If I understand correctly, your wife cheated on you. In that case, Matthew 19 does apply. This Bible verse does justify a divorce because of unfaithfulness. 

I know you are having a really hard time with all of this. I've been there too. Just keep your faith and pray. Many times things don't work out how we want them to. It's up to God. Continue to ask God for strength, guidance, and wisdom.


----------



## niceguy007 (Jan 25, 2010)

mwdbuckeye said:


> at the new church she is now going to and they agreed that she should divorce. I have never heard of a church recommending that a couple get a divorce;


Churches don't recommend divorce, people do! Read between the lines here... People at church are just people. Not to mention, if the person she's talking to finds her attractive or enjoys your wife's company, they will give such advice. Don't you know what really goes on behind curtains...?


----------

